# MS-A1004 Repair Needed



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a JBL MS-A1004 in need of repair. Blows fuses when wired up. Not sure what's wrong it nor did I go inside it to see although it is out of warranty. I just rather place it in the hands of someone who is well experienced in amp repair than to just peer inside for curiosity. Last option is to send it back to JBL or one of their "approved" shops, but I'm in fear of cost. Get with me if you're interested or have a shop you recommend. 

Thanks


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

I've no suggestions re: repair but wonder if you would share a bit more info ....

Did this unit ever work OK for you (days/weeks/months?) or did the problem arise upon first use ?

Blowing one or both of the 30A fuses on the unit or an external fuse of #A ?

Did you buy the unit new or used ?

TIA


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The unit was bought new. but they sat for over a year while looking for a new vehicle to put them in (I have 2 of the 4 channels & the mono). The 4 channel worked for about 5 minutes while double checking channel routing (guessing) then stopped. Found both fuses blown and replaced it with smaller fuses temporarily. They blew. Checked wiring and found a fault in one of the midwoofer wiring, corrected it, then replaced the amp with the other 4 channel. No problems since on the other amp. User error so warranty wouldn't matter, but the warranty has expired anyway. Just looking at options before tossing it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what user error exactly,can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Driver wires got pinched


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

So, just to be clear .... 

1. You fixed the pinched speaker wires and installed a different MS-A1004; all worked just fine.

2. Did you then pull the 'proven good' amp and re-install the 'fuse blowing' amp with correct 30A fuses installed, only to find it still blows the fuses?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It never triggered any protection, rather blows fuses so really useless in trying. It's internal.


----------

